# Day out messing about (With Pics)



## YahudaMoon (5 May 2012)

I don't blog or write stuff about my cycling malarky much though this time I took the big camera

Camped out on my own on the moors and did a few hills from Manchester

Just near Kinder Reservoir, Kinder Downfalls.







Kinder Reservour. You can just see the falls in the background






Kit. 






The shooting cabin. You can just see Stockport I think. Left to the picture





















Love this one





















Im glad I had my Sugpack sleeping bag. It got really cold in the night

Thats it. No story.


----------



## Herzog (6 May 2012)

YahudaMoon said:


> Thats it. No story.


 
Pictures = a thousand words


----------



## biggs682 (6 May 2012)

what a great time you must of had


----------



## Peteaud (6 May 2012)

Looks good.

Love the pics, no story needed imho.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (7 May 2012)

Really nice pics, sleeping in a tent not my cuppa, but you had a great time!


----------



## Nihal (7 May 2012)

Lucky you.Nice pics,you must have had a really good ride.


----------

